# Opel GT at 2006 Geneva Show



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

This from the Aussie LS1 site:



> "To be unveiled at the 2006 Geneva Motor Show, the Opel GT has that instant 'wow' factor that comes from expressive, sometimes even risky styling cues, in what should give the likes of Toyota and Ford something to think chew on."
> 
> "Looking at the details, Opel will be providing the GT with its *194kW/260hp 2.0-litre EcoTec turbo engine*, which also features direct petrol injection for a bit of extra poke. Opel is keeping tight-lipped on specific performance figures until the vehicle's official launch at the '06 Geneva Motor Show, but insists the 194kW mill pushes the GT from zero to 100km/h "in less than six seconds". Let's assume 5.8 seconds then. It has divulged the GT's top speed however, which will be a smidgen over 230km/h, which is pretty fast, particularly with an open-air ****pit."























Much, _much_ better looking than the Solstice, IMHO (is this what the production Sky will look like?)...and _released_ with the 240hp engine rather than the normally aspirated Ecotec. Yes, I know that the GXP will have the turbo mill, but whyinthehell didn't they release it that way????

Again, GMNA screws itself by rushing to market with anemic engine and weird-looking car (Solstice). If this is the Sky turbo, I'm impressed.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Yep. That's pretty much a Saturn Sky, so you'll be able to buy it stateside before too long. http://www.saturn.com/saturn/vehicles/futurevehicles/index.jsp


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

They did not hurt themselves by putting the Solstice out. Its 100% sold out. IMO they were smart. Sell the plain ones, once the alure wears out then hit them with the new GXP. 

BTW - The sky will have the N/A 2.4 like the Solstice. 

The Opal also has the normal engine. The GT model will have the same engine as the GXP Sol. Also the Sky Red Line will have the same thing.


----------

